# Anybody been to Eastfork lately ???



## jerome price (Nov 3, 2014)

Just was curious if Eastfork bounced back after all the dead fish last month.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't heard anything good from my hybrid or LMB friends there  Maybe the crappie escaped the slime...


----------



## G Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

jerome price said:


> Just was curious if Eastfork bounced back after all the dead fish last month.


Crappie fishing is good!


----------



## willie_d42 (Sep 21, 2014)

G Dog said:


> Crappie fishing is good!


On the bank or in the boat?


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

was there yesterday looking for hybrids and didn't catch anything. We saw a few things that looked promising on our fish finders but didn't catch anything. My buddy caught 1 crappie I believe and I spent half the time playing with my new kayak and fish finder. We tried to go to a side of the lake that didn't see the big changes in oxygen levels that a lot of the lake saw when it flipped??


----------



## G Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

willie_d42 said:


> On the bank or in the boat?


Boat. I went today too and it was good.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

G Dog, willing to reveal any info on depth they were holding at?


----------



## G Dog (Sep 8, 2015)

DLarrick said:


> G Dog, willing to reveal any info on depth they were holding at?


Fishing main lake and 6 - 12 feet deep.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

G Dog said:


> Fishing main lake and 6 - 12 feet deep.


East fork sound good to me right now.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

boonecreek said:


> East fork sound good to me right now.



I was out there from 730 until about noon. caught 2 hybrids, a 17in and a 17.5in, and lost 1. Had maybe 6 hits the entire time. Water temps were 46-47. They were moving around today and when I had a hit or caught one was when they rolled through and I could get a bait down to them. Fish finder would blow up, get a bait down, then it would look like a ghost town! everything I caught was in 15-25 ft of water


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Time off
What to go in a bad way. But getting time off work is not liklie


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

If you plan on fishing ef watch out for the duck hunters, they will go nuts if you get any where near them. Fyi


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Smittyfisher said:


> If you plan on fishing ef watch out for the duck hunters, they will go nuts if you get any where near them. Fyi


That was crazy! Can't believe they allow crazy hotheads with loaded guns to hunt that close to that area! Hopefully no one will get shot before they remove that blind.....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It's all about having a little respect for the other guy and giving them a little space to enjoy their sport. I fish a lot during winter and never have had a problem with the duck hunters. It's a short season let them enjoy it. 



Nubes said:


> That was crazy! Can't believe they allow crazy hotheads with loaded guns to hunt that close to that area! Hopefully no one will get shot before they remove that blind.....


I'm really not sure what this even means. Have you ever even been to EF?


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> It's all about having a little respect for the other guy and giving them a little space to enjoy their sport. I fish a lot during winter and never have had a problem with the duck hunters. It's a short season let them enjoy it.
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what this even means. Have you ever even been to EF?



LOLOL Have I ever been to EF?? AHHHH Yeah, one could say I've been there once or twice! I actually showed up late and just missed the confrontation. You are 100% correct about giving respect and room which these guys gave none of! My buddy had no clue they were even in that blind because it was dark out, then they spotlighted him and started cussing him out when all they had to say is that they were there and he would have happily moved. Loose cannons with guns is just what that place needs! This was never a situation of kayakers showing disrespect. The complete opposite actually


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Let me expand on what happend. I was on the water by 6 am super pumped the temps were awesome wind was great I just got sponsored by strictly sails fishing team. 
I'm going around checking out the new yak and out of now where I get spot lighted (big no no to spot light water craft) nothing was said at first. So I yell why you spot lighting me?" And what I get back was slurred cuss words at this point I still don't have a clue it's pitch black out.
After a brief conversation, well he was just cussing mostly I figure out he is hunting and left. I had no idea he was there and all he had to do was tell me he was there. I can't see in the dark. I was shown zero respect not very sportsman like. We are all out there to enjoy our sports. 
but blowing your lid at 6 in the morning really doesn't help him get any ducks I'm pretty sure ducks don't really like loud yelling of cuss words or bright lights.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had run in's with duck hunters. All have been very good for the most part. Most of the time the duck hunters are so camouflaged I don't really notice them until I am pretty close. I always try to steer away from them and let them know that I saw them and try and give them their space as well. I have never had a guy yell at me or get super pissed. I agree with Smitty- we are all out there to enjoy our sports and hopefully hunters and fisherman realize that. That is part of the issue with public areas- they are public and everyone uses them. Guys fishing need to know that there are hunters out there and the hunters need to realize that boaters and fisherman are going to come by and it's just part of it.

As for the fishing on EF my friend was fishing a lot through December and around X-mas and was doing great with the crappie. Said he was almost always the only boat at the ramp too.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nubes...I stand corrected on this incident and the hunter's behavior was out of line. I will add I have heard of one other incident over the years but overall the duck hunters are a pretty good bunch of guys just trying to get enjoy a few hours out on the water. Everyone needs to show each other a little respect and give each other a little room.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Nubes...I stand corrected on this incident and the hunter's behavior was out of line. I will add I have heard of one other incident over the years but overall the duck hunters are a pretty good bunch of guys just trying to get enjoy a few hours out on the water. Everyone needs to show each other a little respect and give each other a little room.



Yes sir! We're limited on water resources around here so we all need to share what we've got! Hopefully this was a one time incident and never repeats itself? Last thing we want is any confrontations with people holding loaded guns! lol


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I would have made it a point to roll by again with a big "Wabbit Season" sign! Further ruckus resulting in the use of their duck calls from other orifices of their body which expel gaseous matter! I can put up with a lot of BS, Eastwood(my hood) is a good place to learn such skills, but sometimes disrespect deserves as such! 

Night fishing Eastwood on a summertime weekend night means you will have the same 20+ boats making rounds all night. Most often I can just flash my headlamp and most boat anglers will avoid my rigs but occasionally there will be that one boat that snags my lines once or twice. Even that I can handle if they aren't being flat out rude about it but there have been a couple rare occasions where by the third or fourth time of the same boat doing it, something needs said! Now I may start politely, but I do I have a bad habit of proving to loudmouths that my voice is louder on occasion! 

I don't mind sharing water one bit with people who feel the need to share as well. It has to be a mutual respect, or else you gotta expect disrespect back. A simple "hey, I'm shooting over here" would have been so simple and probably resulted in a more enjoyable hunt! Jmho


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Just curious, but isn't it illegal to hunt in the dark anyways?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Cat Mangler said:


> Just curious, but isn't it illegal to hunt in the dark anyways?


It is illegal to "hunt" most species "in the dark" but it's very common for hunters to get their spots set up before daylight. Legal shooting is normally 30 minutes before sunrise. And to clear things up it's plenty light out to see 30 minutes before sunrise.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> It is illegal to "hunt" most species "in the dark" but it's very common for hunters to get their spots set up before daylight. Legal shooting is normally 30 minutes before sunrise. And to clear things up it's plenty light out to see 30 minutes before sunrise.


I understand setting up early, and being able to hunt at twilight(30 minutes before sunrise) but this happened at 6. Sunrise right now is about 8am with twilight at 7:30. So this was at least 90 minutes before legal hunting could take place? It just seems like a yakker, being one of the quietest methods of water travel as it is, would not really have hurt this fellows chances of whacking some birds. 

Even if he startled them floating around, seems plenty of time for them to settle back down. I can understand frustrations of a boater in your line of fire, but it sounds like this dude needed to up his coffee and xanax doses before leaving home! Way to dramatic imo! Lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a duck hunter and a fisherman and the rudeness definitely goes both ways. I've had fisherman anchor within yards of my decoys and refuse to move-- " it's a public area" attitude. 
I can't really remember but I'm guessing I probably wasn't in a Great mood the next morning I encountered fisherman pre-dawn. Rude is still rude but I doubt anyone was in any danger.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

It puts a fisherman in a you "better think quick" situation when they have guns and are swearing up a storm, maybe drinking?. If they take it too far then get out of gun range and bring out your own Duck Call and hammer away. Unless you are good with a Duck Call it will most likely detour any Ducks from getting close.



Roscoe


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

If situation like this come just back out. All you need to do is call the warden. The duck hunting sites on the eastfork are assigned by the state. They know who is responsible for each spot. If they get any complaints they will never get a spot again


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> I would have made it a point to roll by again with a big "Wabbit Season" sign! Further ruckus resulting in the use of their duck calls from other orifices of their body which expel gaseous matter!


That was pretty good stuff, Cat. LOL!


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I'm a duck hunter and a fisherman and the rudeness definitely goes both ways. I've had fisherman anchor within yards of my decoys and refuse to move-- " it's a public area" attitude.
> I can't really remember but I'm guessing I probably wasn't in a Great mood the next morning I encountered fisherman pre-dawn. Rude is still rude but I doubt anyone was in any danger.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Just for the record this all happen before their was any light at all.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Smittyfisher said:


> Just for the record this all happen before their was any light at all.


 I was in that spot before day break they pulled up anchored near us very early and clearly aware we were hunting.
My point was that there are rude people in all walks of life, not just duck hunters.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I was in that spot before day break they pulled up anchored near us very early and clearly aware we were hunting.
> My point was that there are rude people in all walks of life, not just duck hunters.


I'm in total agreement rude people come in all forms.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

boonecreek said:


> East fork sound good to me right now.


Boone, you're alive! Didn't hear from you for a long time! How are you?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Boone, you're alive! Didn't hear from you for a long time! How are you?


Yes. Thanks to the GOOD LORD JESUS I survived stage 4 cancer, and back to work. Thanks for asking. Hope u been breaking fishing recorded.


----------



## striperwiper (Apr 22, 2004)

Smittyfisher said:


> I'm in total agreement rude people come in all forms.


Glad you survived it Smitty. At least you were only yelled at. I actually had shot flying over my head a few years ago on the OR. I arrived before daylight at a very popular spot for fishing right next to the Anderson Ferry only to get a brief expletive before the lead started flying. I didn't see any ducks in the area but didn't stick around to verify. Couldn't believe they were allowed to hunt so close to a ferry or that spot would be that good for hunting. Bad apples exist in all sports.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Welcome back boone! Wasn't sure we'd hear from you again.

Hope the rest of you are avoiding life threatening situations too. All kinds out there.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

The crazy duck hunters were back. Another one of my fishing buddies was there this weekend and had no idea anyone was in the blind and they fired a warning shot into the water! The guy was cussing again and my buddy told him he had no idea he was there and would happily move which he did? Sounds to me like this guy needs his guns taken away from him?? I don't believe a moron of this caliber should be allowed to posses any firearms of any kind!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Nubes said:


> The crazy duck hunters were back. Another one of my fishing buddies was their this weekend and had no idea anyone was in the blind and they fired a warning shot into the water! The guy was cussing again and my buddy told him he had no idea he was there and would happily move which he did? Sounds to me like this guy needs his guns taken away from him?? I don't believe a moron of this caliber should be allowed to posses any firearms of any kind!


Did your friend contact law enforcement? As said above, it's assigned seating and they should be able to know who was in that blind. Ridiculous.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Did your friend contact law enforcement? As said above, it's assigned seating and they should be able to know who was in that blind. Ridiculous.


 Whats up Flannel? Good meeting you this weekend! Yeah he said he was going to try and call them today. Hes a non confrontational guy and I think he may have thought he was in the wrong but the guy in the blind is wrong and may end up hurting someone?? He has been reported at least once? hopefully duck season just comes to an end without an incident??


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Nubes said:


> Whats up Flannel? Good meeting you this weekend! Yeah he said he was going to try and call them today. Hes a non confrontational guy and I think he may have thought he was in the wrong but the guy in the blind is wrong and may end up hurting someone?? He has been reported at least once? hopefully duck season just comes to an end without an incident??


Back at you man! Your username just now clicked with me; I was thinking Noobs when you said it at the show!

Let us know what he finds out; I have never kayaked a lake with blinds during duck season but I can see how it'd be scary as hell just knowing a loose cannon like that guy was possibly out there somewhere!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was there this weekend. Plenty of duck hunters around but we never had any problems.
For what it's worth it never looks like anyone is around, that's the purpose of the blind. The blinds are pretty obvious, why not just assume they are being used and avoid them all together.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> I was there this weekend. Plenty of duck hunters around but we never had any problems.
> For what it's worth it never looks like anyone is around, that's the purpose of the blind. The blinds are pretty obvious, why not just assume they are being used and avoid them all together.



it was dark and its the same blind, same dude. Bert didn't know they were there or would have went right on by. I usually hit EF during the weekday unless its summer but Ive never had a problem or ever heard of a problem with duck hunters until this year. Its not "duck hunters" it is one duck hunter who clearly has issues if this is how he tries to deal with this? I was just in FL on lake Toho and duck hunters were all over, mixed in with the MANY people who were fishing at the same time. I never once had an issue or even heard of one when I was there. Funny how they seem to work together on a lake ten times more crowded with people?? Interesting crowd that congregates at EF from the Bethal/Batavia area?? LOL This guy is crazy so you wont see me out there unless hes gone!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nubes said:


> I was just in FL on lake Toho.....


If you were in Florida, why would you come back to the frozen barren wasteland at this time of year?

I know what you're saying and I don't disagree. On the other hand whether it's dark or light out the guy in the yak is responsible for where he's going and it just seems like he can make a little effort to not be in this guys set-up.
It's everyone's hobby(s) and we all need to give each other a little room.
I'm not arguing for or against either of these guys. I wasn't there but it seems it's a 2 way street to me and no one is giving. Ending up in that guys set up once is a mistake...but twice? Either way there is never a reason to fire any shots.

Like I said, I've heard of one other incident and this guys was a hot head too. Fired a few shots over the guy who was fishing's head I guess as a warning. It wasn't a good idea because the guy was carrying. Luckily it didn't get ugly but it could have. I know the fisherman called the park and filed a complaint and I believe the guy no longer hunts ducks at EF anymore. It's really a shame IMO, these situations should never come to this.

Oh yeah I live in the Batavia/Bethel area. Until 2 years ago I lived in Cincy and I find the people out here...more interesting.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> If you were in Florida, why would you come back to the frozen barren wasteland at this time of year?
> .



I am trying to tie up some loose ends now so I can move there! I wish I was there now but hope to be living there within the next few months?? The fishing is just unreal down there and can't wait to make it happen!


----------

